# Cassini I and/or Cumano?



## Lark (28 March 2008)

Can anyone tell me if semen is available for either of these two stallions; if so would anyone have the details - I am drawing a blank everywhere.  I have seen references to Cumano standing but no further details than that.  Cassini might be a goner but I was trying to either have this confirmed or at least find out if there is any frozen avaiable for sale.


----------



## eventrider23 (28 March 2008)

Cumano stands at Jos Lansinks stud in Belgium (www.lansink.be)


----------



## Lark (28 March 2008)

Oh thank you - I have taken a look but there isn't really any detail - don't suppose you have the inside track?


----------



## eventrider23 (28 March 2008)

Im afraid I dont have them but the European studs are usually in my experience very good at getting back to you quickly so I would just pop them an email using the contact details on the site.

What are you looking to breed?


----------



## southsidestud (28 March 2008)

CASSINI  1 ID BE VERY SUPRISED ID YOU CAN GET HOLD OF HIS SEMEN ROCKET HORSE POO ID SAY I THINK HE ONLY HAS 90 FOALS DUE THIS YEAR WHICH ISNT ALOT I WAS TOLD THEY ARE MAINLY USING IT ON THERE HOLSTEIN MARES DONT SHOOT ME IF IM WRONG THIS IS WHAT I WAS TOLD


----------



## DAHH (28 March 2008)

I have heard that Cumano is very difficult to get hold of and that the semen quality is poor. Of course this is only what I heard on the grapevine, so it may be wrong! So don't shoot me either 
	
	
		
		
	


	




PS. If I am wrong I would love to know, as I would love to use him!!


----------



## ClaireT (29 March 2008)

I also enquired about Cumano, as I was impressed by his scope and movement, but was advised that the quality of his sperm is very, very poor! Boo! 
Just shows you that you can have a stallion that has the performance, and everything 'on paper' but if he can't produce the goods...!


----------



## PapaFrita (29 March 2008)

We've got a son of Cassini I here in Cordoba. His name is Cassano. He's lovely and very much in demand. I enquired after him for PF and we've got a filly of his at my yard (YO also breeds)


----------



## Lark (29 March 2008)

Thanks all - hmmh I think I'd be dreaming at this point to get my sire of choice; I will just need to rethink the plan of action


----------



## KenRehill (31 March 2008)

Cumano semen is not great and you'll never ever get your hands in Cassini I semen.

Options for Cassini sons include Candillo Z, who's grandmother is also the mother of the great Flemmingh

http://www.zangersheide.com


----------



## Lark (31 March 2008)

Hi KenRedhill - thanks for this; really appreciate the pointer.
Don't suppose you have any inside info i.e. Temperament or what type of mare he works best with? i.e. blood mare etc.


----------



## KenRehill (31 March 2008)

There are no reports of any temperament problems with his kids.  He tends to make good moving, pretty foals and he has a number of offspring well placed in the top 2500.  I think he is the sire of Geoff Billington's Cassabachus.  He'll be fine with a blood type mare, you can't have too much blood.  What are you trying to create?


----------



## PapaFrita (1 April 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
You'll never ever get your hands in Cassini I semen.


[/ QUOTE ]
Really? Why? Just curious. Not after him myself


----------



## Lark (1 April 2008)

Hi KenRedhill, thanks for the feedback.  The mare (Bay, 16.3)under discussion is by deal Naheez(tb) (Damsire:Ideal Water), what I want to do is inject some solid jumping bloodlines (her line leans much more towards eventing).  She is currently in Foal to Guidam (overdue by 5 days now!) and I am looking for another sire that will produce pretty much the same thing - proven ability to pass on their jumping ability, good nick with a blood mare, sound temperament (as she is quirky), commercially fashionable etc.
If it is a filly we will keep it; if a colt we will sell.
As her own breeding is not in the purple from a jumping perspective I will not get optimum price however she really is a smasher so I believe it is worthwhile going for the best we can either get/or afford for her type.


----------



## The Voice (1 April 2008)

I like Chipendale Z Cento/cassini i. saw it graded and was one of those stallions that you remember as it was outstanding and was disapointed out mare wouldn't take to him (most probably because of our mares age and AI using frozen semen) although we now have a fantastic mare by another stallion that we used.


----------



## Lark (1 April 2008)

Yes Chippendale Z is a stunning stallion and seems to be very popular judging by the feedback in the forum.  My worry is that although he is very scopey his technique is a little open in front; which wouldn't worry me if the mare was an out and out jumper.

I got another recommendation for O.B.O.S Quality - anyone have any experience??


----------



## dannydunne (1 April 2008)

dont forget berlin he's a cassini I son proven in the ring and foals making good money.

i had a an obos quality and i know someone else with one... not the most even tempered we found. good jump and nice conformation but can be a bit tricky.

at the van de heffink stud there is a nice young stallion by cassini I called cabrio.


----------



## TomReed (1 April 2008)

Lark, please take a look at Condios as he meets your criteria. There is a downloadable catalogue on my homepage.
Tom


----------



## KenRehill (2 April 2008)

Chippendale Z is a superb horse and Jos Lansink is doing a great job with him.  He was at the Z Open Days and made top of the wing jumping look like a walk in the park.  If you're look for the stamp of Cumano, then Chippendale Z may well be the boy.  And his breeding?  Cento x Cassini I x Ladalco x Ramiro Z, is super, and he's out of one of the top Dutch mother lines (NL line 163).  His moither M.Unellie also produced Winningmood http://www.belgianstallions.org/belgian_stallion_detail.php?stallion=2007027


----------



## Pinkwellies2 (2 April 2008)

My friend has a filly foal by Casanova Du Domaine who is by Cassini I.  She is one of his first crop of foals but apparently he is doing really well in his jumping.   

http://www.jrpequestrianservices.co.uk/Casanova%20Du%20Domaine%20Z.htm


----------



## Lark (2 April 2008)

Hi Everyone - Thanks so much for all of your super suggestions.  I obviously have a little bit of research to do with new players on the field.


----------

